# koi springen an der oberfläche



## simon (29. März 2008)

hallo 
bei dem schönen wetter heute  hab ich nen teichtag eingelegt.
teilwasserwechsel gemacht 3500liter 
neue pflanzen eingebracht und eben manches ausgelichtet.
nach der befüllung ist mir aufgefallen das 2 kois innerhalb von 30 minuten jeweils 1 mal an der oberfläche gesprugen sind.anschliesend haben sie wieder normal ihre kreise gezogen.
muss ich mir sorgen machen??
wasserwerte konnte/wollte ich nicht mehr machen,werde ich aber morgen nachreichen.
gruss simon


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*

Ahoi,

wenn Koi springen, haben sie meist ein Parasitenproblem. Kann aber auch sein, daß du den PH-Wert durch den Wasserwechsel verändert hast, oder den Schlamm aufgewühlt hast und dieser die Kiemen der Koi irritiert hat.

Ich würde das morgen mal weiter beobachten und ggfls. einen Abstrich machen/lassen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## simon (29. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*

hallo armin
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort
wie geschrieben  wassertest morgen 
ph wert kann auch sein  und schlamm hab ich mehr als genug aufgewirbelt.
gruss simon


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*

Moin Seimän!


Meines Wissens soll der Teilwasserwechsel frühestens ab 12 Grad Wassertemperatur stattfinden.
Hast Du den Teich beheizt?


Sogenannte "Abstriche" bei Fischen stelle ich mir wenig charmant vor und sollen, so las ich neulich irgendwo, nicht mehr dem neuesten Stand entsprechen.

Sollte es anders sein? Nach wie vor bin ich nicht beratungsresistent, würde eine entsprechende Belehrung nicht "zdA" legen.


----------



## Armin (30. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Seimän!
> 
> 
> Meines Wissens soll der Teilwasserwechsel frühestens ab 12 Grad Wassertemperatur stattfinden.
> ...



Hy,

wie willst du denn dann einen Parasitenbefall feststellen ?  
Warum machen die Fachtierärzte das dann ?

Gruß Armin


----------



## simon (30. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*

hallo und guten morgen
hab gerade 2 stunden am teich verbracht
wassertemp. 10 grad
wasserwerte:
kh:8
ph:8
nitrit:0-0,025
nitrat:1
ph:0,25
fe:0-0,025
das fe sollte wohl etwas höher sein denke ich was könnte man(n) tun??
welche werte sollte ich noch messen??
oder langen diese?
fische sind alle ruhig und besonnen durch den teich gepaddelt
schönen sonntag noch
gruss simon
@marlowe
ich hab da keine ahnung von ob abstrich oder nicht
wenns mir die experten raten  werd ich das vom ta machen lassen
ansonsten könnte ich mir die bitte nach hilfe an sie auch sparen.
das ist aber nur meine meinung zur sache.


----------



## Armin (30. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*

Hy Simon,

Was ist denn der untere ph ? Der Nitratwert ist auch seltsam. Nitrat müsste eigentlich immer vorhanden sein, weil Nitrit zu Nitrat umgewandelt wird.
Wichtig wäre noch Ammonium.

Wenn die Fische nun nicht mehr springen, waren es wohl doch nur Irritationen durch dein Arbeit am Teich. Trotzdem sollte man solche Eingriffe am Teich erst bei höheren Wassertemperatruren machen, da das Immunsystem der Fische besser arbeitet und du sie nicht in der Winterruhe störst.

Gruß Armin


----------



## simon (30. März 2008)

*AW: koi springen an der oberfläche*

hallo und danke armin
ich hab nicht auf die temperatur geachtet,für die zukunft werde ich es mitnehmen und merken.
aber die fische sind ja eigentlich seid 4 wochen  regelmässig zum fressen da.
also diesbezüglich  hab ich sie nicht gestört.
nächste woche werd ich mal ammonium testset dazukaufen  und mal ein neues nitrat testset.
weil das noch nie über 1 war.
gruss simon


----------

